# Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?



## Creedar (17. August 2008)

*Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

Da ich letztens endlich meine zu laute Eheim Compact ruhigstellen konnte, sind nun meine Lüfter wieder ''zu laut'' (Meine Freundin hält mich deswegen für bekloppt). Es laufen momentan dauerhaft 5 Gehäuselüfter(mit Netzteil 6). Da ich sie ja aber im normalen Betrieb nicht alle brauche, dachte ich mir ich könnte ja 3 von denen abschalten und lasse lediglich vorne und hinten einen laufen, oder ich schalte 4 ab und lasse vorne einen und den vom Netzteil laufen. Was wäre wohl am besten?

Meine Thermaltake Hardacno 12SE ist allerdings leider nicht in der Lage die Lüfter komplett auszuschalten. Nun kam mir die Idee die 3 oder 4 Lüfter auf einen 2 Poligen Ein/Aus/Ein Schalter zu legen und mit 0V, 5V und 12V da anzuschließen.

Jedoch soll man ja eigentlich während des laufenden PCs keine Stecker anstecken oder abziehen. Oder ist das lediglich wegen der Kurzschlussgefahr, also das ein Schalter Problemlos wäre?

Und wäre das ein Problem wenn ich 4 Lüfter auf einen Schalter hänge? Oder besser 2 Schalter mit jeweils 2 Lüftern, oder für jeden Lüfter einen Schalter?

Folgende Lüfter sind verbaut:
Vorne 
1x Scyte S-FLEX SFF21E (120mm
1x Revoltec Air Guard (80mm)
1x AC TC1 (80mm)

Hinten 
2x Revoltec Air Guard

Netzteil 
Papst 4412 F2GL (120mm)


----------



## Lucky.Smile (17. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

Also ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht z.B. Lampenschalter einzubauen. Habe auch während des Betriebs mal Lüfter an den 4-Pin Steckern an- und abgeschaltet. Ist auch nichts passiert


----------



## HeX (18. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

hab schon im betrieb diverse lüfter, und laufwerke gewechselt und zum testen meienr schaltungen nutze ich auch ein pc netzteil ... was max. passieren kann ist das der pc ausgeht wenn man nen stecker zieht.

lüfter hängen aber ein keiner datenleitung, also kann man sie beliebig ab und an bzw. sogar umschalten. .. nen gescheiten schalter vorrausgesetzt


----------



## HeNrY (18. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

Jop, nichts anderes machen ja auch normale Lüftersteuerungen, die neben einem Poti auch noch nen Schalter haben


----------



## Creedar (18. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

Alles klar, Danke euch, wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, dann bestell ich mal den Schalter. Ist übrigens dieser hier
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*

Man sollte allerdings drauf achten, das man nicht zu viel last auf einmal hinzugibt. Lüfter einzeln hinzuschalten sollte gehen, aber sobald es mehr als 10W werden macht das Netzteil sicherheitsabschaltung (zB wenn man ne Platte im Betrieb anstöpselt).


----------



## Creedar (18. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter per Schalter ausschalten, bedenklich?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Man sollte allerdings drauf achten, das man nicht zu viel last auf einmal hinzugibt. Lüfter einzeln hinzuschalten sollte gehen, aber sobald es mehr als 10W werden macht das Netzteil sicherheitsabschaltung (zB wenn man ne Platte im Betrieb anstöpselt).



Habs eben mal schnell nachgerechnet. Komme wenn ich alle (ausser den vom NT) Lüfter abschalten würde auf knappe 4W, ist also kein Problem.

Die Revoltec haben 0,09A (=1,08W) 
Der Scythe hat 0.15A (=1,8W)


----------

